# WinCC V6.2 SP2 und Windows XP SP3



## Kai (21 Dezember 2008)

> When I try to install the WinCC 6.2 SP2 does not allow, is missing the update MS_XPSP2_KB319740.
> 
> This update is already part of the Windows XP SP3.


 


> To resolve this issue, open your Registry Editor and add the following registry key:
> 
> *[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Updates\Windows XP\SP3\KB319740]*
> 
> Reboot your PC and you should now be able to install WinCC without any problems.


 
ID81729 WinCC V6.2 SP2 and Windows XP SP3

Gruß Kai


----------

